# Just got my 942 - CC toggle confusing



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I am worried.. I had a bad experience with the 921 ($1000 experience) and I just received my 942 and have a problem. :nono2: 

After installing the 942 and setting it up I noticed that I was getting "closed caption". In the preferences I have "closed caption" turned off but I still get the closed caption on the screen. When I turn "closed caption" on, it goes away. It appears to be working just the opposite. Is this a known bug?  

Other than the problem above, everything seems to be working but Dish has me in a panic mode and I don't want to be another unrewarded beta tester again. :lol:


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I had the same experience - thought I had 'em turned off and they showed up again! The menu option could probably be worded to indicate their state rather than what you want to do with them.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I find the closed captioning wording somewhat misleading, too. My 942 was also shipped with the captions turned on.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Instead of turning the cc off, turn it on. The wording is just the opposite. I had the same problem. I found out in an earlier thread.


----------



## Shani (Sep 23, 2004)

HotRod19579 said:


> After installing the 942 and setting it up I noticed that I was getting "closed caption". In the preferences I have "closed caption" turned off but I still get the closed caption...


Yep, I got the same thing. The wording is misleading. When it says "Turn Captions On" it means that if you select it when it says that, it will turn them ON... it's not saying they're already on, just the opposite. Clear as mud? :nono:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The CC toggle has been replaced with a screen giving you the option to turn it on or off in the next software version. It's not a bug, just not completely intuituve.


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

I went back in and looked at the option for closed caption and I now see that I was misreading. You are correct, it is not a bug but it is misleading.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Remember--closed captioning is cooooool.


----------



## jacobmin (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the newest software for the 942 and the new menu shows enable or disable. disable is clearly marked with a purple dot and closed captions are still on the TV screen. I have selected enable and disable and cc are still on.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You need to click the DONE button on the page, and not cancel out, otherwise your change won't be made.


----------

